# Bubble Watcher List



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

This may seem like a lame post, but I thought maybe others might be overlooking this very important person as I was.

Due to an incident on another owners private boat this weekend, I realized that I was possibly leaving the person that remained on the surface in my boat (Bubble Watcher) when the divers are in the water unprepared to handle an emergency if one were to arise. I was just assuming that the bubble watcher is capable of performing tasks that would be very simple for the actual boat owner. However (no fault of their own), that person left on the boat might be clueless on how to operate my boat or any of the electronics on it. I decided to make a check list to go over with the bubble watcher before the divers enter the water. Hopefully this way that person would be somewhat prepared to assist the divers in the water in case of an emergency. Here is my draft check list (please feel free to add suggestions on items you might feel my list is missing):

*Bubble Watcher List*​

*Show how to operate the boat.*
*Show how GPS works - What/Where are the coordinates displayed.*​
*Show how to operate the marine radio (pre-tune to emergency channel 16).*​
*Show how to release anchor line from cleat and anchor locker (pre tie a float to the anchor line for possible retrieval later if ditched).*​
*Instruct Bubble Watcher on time expectations for the divers to surface.*​
*Instruct BW on steps to take if divers are not spotted on the surface after the expected surface time has expired.*​
*Instruct BW on how to retrieve a diver that surfaces signaling distress.*​
*Instruct BW to always be on the look out for divers that might surface early, but be espacially alert during the first 5 minutes of the divers entering the water.*​
*Finally, *
*PLAN YOUR DIVE - Inform Bubble Watcher of your plan - DIVE YOUR PLAN.*​


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Very good advice. I go over pretty much those things with bubble watchers on my boat.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, since I have never been a BW I am going to ask questions from an idiots point of view and maybe that will help make the list better.

You said to look for divers, should I be looking close to the boat or out a half mile too?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Close to the boat is where they should be popping up...but that doesn't alays happen. Especially on rubble piles or natural bottom where it all looks the same and easy to get disorientated. 

Not quite a hlaf mile, but watching a distance from the boat too. They should have a safety sausage or signalling device, and I have a very loud whistle stuffed in one of my pockets..just incase.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

WW2 said:


> You said to look for divers, should I be looking close to the boat or out a half mile too?


I think you are understanding why I made this list. Like Clay-Doh states, yes we would like to pop up right where we started our dive, but strong currents or diver navigational errors might equal half mile away. The BW may have zero diving experience and just be interested in coming along for a sun tan. I need to make them understand what can go wrong and how they can respond if something does go wrong. And to be fair to the BW, I need to make sure they a reasonably comfortable with being that life line. I will freely admit, that until this past weekend; I foolishly thought all I needed on the boat was someone looking to darken their tan. I was only concerned about the experience of the divers I was with. I now understand, the most important person is sitting on that boat.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

So much can go wrong with diver reteival....I like to send divers is two groups if possible....so that there is always an experienced pilot/diver at the controls. Unfortunatly a non-diver can't really fully understand the situation, and could react incorrectly. I always worry about the scenario of a bubble watcher having to cut the anchor line, followed by disorientation of direction of travel....and then total loss of the divers position. Will the watcher be able to re-locate the dive site, and will they run over a diver in the process.:blink: Situations like this will try even a well seasoned diver's ability to stay calm , and make good decisions/guesses!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

If diving with heavy surface current and a diver cant find anchor line and has to do free accent the bubble watcher is going to have to keep A visual on the floating diver until all others end dive and get onboard .


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> I always worry about the scenario of a bubble watcher having to cut the anchor line, followed by disorientation of direction of travel....and then total loss of the divers position. Will the watcher be able to re-locate the dive site, and will they run over a diver in the process.


It is still not perfect, but that is why on #4 of the list I plan on pre tying a float (my anchor ball) to my anchor line. I will have that already done for the BW so that they can just uncleat the line. That won't prevent them from running over the line, but I want to do my best to simplify things for them. I intend to leave the GPS on the simplest navigation page, and on the ride out to our dive site show them how it works. If I don't think they get it, or they are not completly comfortable with what I show them when we go over the list; I don't get to dive - I become the Bubble Watcher. 

Thanks to everyone for all the input.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Assuming that the diver had a buddy and had to quickly ascend, is the buddy trying to just get to the surface or is he trying to come up near his buddy or is he going to try to come up near the boat?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

WW2 said:


> Assuming that the diver had a buddy and had to quickly ascend, is the buddy trying to just get to the surface or is he trying to come up near his buddy or is he going to try to come up near the boat?


 Main thing would be to come to the surface safely .....but at the boat is of course the goal, just not the most important thing.
A good buddy would hopefully watch after the problematic diver, until he was safely in the boat.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

"Buddy system" usually just means 2 or more divers n the water at the same time. Rarely see the "buddy system" as aught in class practiced


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the idea! But, like FireFish said, having experienced divers on the boat is the best and ideal situation. I have long said that 3 divers (2 in the water at a time), is the safest bet.

That being said, EVERY diver should have a "Safety Sausage" (and yes, size does matter-- as long as you know how to handle it) at a minimum, to signal a boat from a long distance. Other signaling devices, such as a whistle or mirror can help.

A good way to rig an anchor line for a quick and safe "get-a-way", would be to have the ability to clip a buoy to the end of it before untying to retrieve a distant diver. That way, the remaining diver still has an ascent line.


----------

